# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Bất ngờ số lượng xe VinFast đăng kiểm 3 tháng đầu năm

## phuong_hanh3112

Trong khi đó, hai mẫu xe Lux đang không có đối thủ trong phân khúc xe sang, giúp VinFast chiếm tổng cộng 7,21% thị phần, xếp thứ 8 toàn thị trường dù mới có sản phẩm thương nghiệp chưa đầy một năm.

thông báo được cho là trích từ bản báo cáo số liệu đăng kiểm ô tô quý I/2020 đang được chia sẻ trên các diễn đàn, hội nhóm người dùng ô tô cho thấy nhiều chi tiết thúc về tình hình kinh doanh của các hãng xe trên thị trường. Tuy bẩm nhắm đến số lượng xe đăng kí ra biển chứ không phải số lượng bán hàng như thông tin hàng tháng của VAMA, nhưng số liệu này được cho là sát với thực tiễn hơn, khi đề đạt đúng số lượng xe được làm thủ tục để lăn bánh trên đường.



Theo đó, tổng số xe đăng ký ra biển để lưu thông trong 3 tháng đầu năm 2020 là 71.105 xe. 10 hãng xe có số lượng bán tốt nhất trong quý I tuần tự là Toyota, Hyundai, Mitsubishi, Honda, Ford, KIA, Mazda, VinFast, Suzuki và Mercedes-Benz.

Dù thứ hạng của các hãng không có nhiều đổi thay, nhưng số liệu đăng kiểm 3 tháng đầu năm ghi nhận sự tăng trưởng ấn tượng về thị phần của một số hãng so với cuối năm 2019. Trong đó, Ford tăng từ 7,9% lên 8,21%; Huyndai tăng từ 19,8% lên 20,71%; đặc biệt là VinFast tăng từ 4% lên tới 7,21%, với 5.124 xe bán ra. Hãng xe Việt hiện giữ vị trí thứ 8 về lượng xe bán ra, xếp trên khá nhiều tăm tiếng như Nissan, Peugeot, Subaru, BMW hay Volkswagen. Đây là kết quả rất ấn tượng của hãng xe Việt khi mới tham dự thị trường chưa đầy 1 năm với 3 mẫu xe đầu tiên.

Xét trong từng phân khúc, 3 mẫu xe của VinFast cũng đều đứng top đầu những mẫu xe bán chạy. Cụ thể, VinFast Fadil đứng thứ 2 trong phân khúc A với 3.194 xe, chiếm 33,6% thị phần, chỉ xếp sau “ông vua không ngai” Hyundai i10 với khoảng cách rất sít sao (38,5% thị phần). Trong bức tranh chung, Fadil chiếm 4,5% thị phần toàn ngành.



Ở phân khúc xe sang hạng D và SUV Mid-size với những cái tên đình đám như Mercedes-Benz E-class, BMW 5-Series, Volvo S90 hay Mercedes-Benz GLE, BMW X5, Peugeot 5008, Audi Q5…, VinFast Lux A2.0 và Lux SA2.0 chiếm thị phần áp đảo. Theo những người am tường thị trường, kết quả này không quá ngạc nhiên khi thương hiệu ô tô Việt đang “bán xe sang với giá phổ biến” nhờ chính sách trợ giá “3 không cộng ưu đãi”.

Nếu tính chung toàn phân khúc, bao gồm cả những thương hiệu xe phổ biến, chiếc sedan VinFast Lux A2.0 đang đứng thứ hai thị trường với 901 xe đăng ký ra biển trong 3 tháng đầu năm, bám sát Toyota Camry (1.163 xe) và bỏ xa vị trí thứ 3 là Mazda 6 (197 xe). Trong khi đó, mẫu SUV VinFast Lux SA2.0 đang đứng thứ 4 toàn thị trường, với 1.029 xe ra biển số kể từ đầu năm. SUV Mid-size là phân khúc đang chứng kiến sự cạnh tranh gay gắt của hàng chục mẫu xe đáng để ý như Toyota Fortuner, Hyundai Santa Fe, Ford Everest hay Mazda CX-8.

Theo nhận định chung của giới chuyên môn và cả cộng đồng, kết quả sau chưa đầy một năm góp mặt trên thị trường của hãng xe Việt là rất đáng cổ vũ. Với đà tăng trưởng này cộng với các chính sách bán hàng độc đáo như miễn lãi vay trả góp trong 2 năm đầu, VinFast hứa sẽ vươn lên ấn tượng hơn nữa trong thời kì tới, nhất là khi hãng đang có kế hoạch ra mắt thêm những mẫu xe mới trong năm nay.



> “_Số liệu của VAMA là số liệu từ các thành viên của Hiệp hội các nhà sinh sản ô tô Việt Nam với hơn chục doanh nghiệp, còn với đăng kiểm thì số lượng thương hiệu nhiều hơn. Các số liệu đều đúng nhưng ở giác độ khác nhau. Số liệu đăng kiểm là số liệu đáng tin tưởng và phản ánh xác thực lượng xe thực tiễn chạy trên đường. Nhiều nước trên thế giới vẫn ban bố số liệu đăng kiểm theo hãng xe. Tại Việt Nam, cơ quan đăng kiểm vẫn vắng Bộ GTVT nhưng do cơ quan đăng kiểm chưa được giao nhiệm vụ nên không công bố rộng rãi_”.
> 
> *(Ông Đỗ Hữu Đức, nguyên Phó Cục trưởng Cục Đăng kiểm Việt Nam)*

----------

